# HOB Filter Noise! Aquclear and Penguin



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Arggghhh 3 days of trying to figure out why my filters turn so quite and then loud and then quite for no apparent reason XO.


I have 1 AQ 30, 1 AQ 20/mini, and 1 Penguin mini. 2 days ago, my penguin mini was so amazingly quiet, now it rattles horridly. 

My AQ 30 has always rattled. My 20 used to rattle, but for some reason now it's randomly SUPER SILENT AND I LOVE IT (let's see how long that lasts).

Why is this so random!? It's driving me bananas. I just sat at my power bar for 5 minutes plugging each one in and out to get that magical moment when they start (and stay) quiet.

So I've reassembled them maybe like 10 times these past 3 days trying to find the magic touch. I've played with positioning the intake tubes, tapped them for air and everything..... still randomness ensues!!!

Help help =P

PS: They're 3 in my dorm room, so it's very annoying when they rattle!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

whenever Any mine get noisy , I take out and clean !
usually a darn snail in the impeller .......clean the impelleer .i will run the impeller shaft under hot water that way killing any snails inside.
they should not be making any noise .


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

lol I've cleaned the impeller assemblies, shafts, and the surrounding areas multiple times... still that darn rattle =P

I know they're supposed to be awesome and silent, somehow mine fail =(


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

all of them? or just specific ones?
if the impellar shaft (the metal bar) is off just a smidge this will cause a grinding or clicking noise. I had this on one of my ACs and had to return it.
most places take them back without question, its a hagen product and there is some sort of dealer quality return policy at most stores that carry it as far as I know.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Make sure its not the lid that is rattling, my a/c 50 lid was vibrating a mile a minute!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

If you can try them at another place. A friends or families home. Try it on their power so you know it isn''t your dorms power supply. It is an off chance but a loose wire feeding your dorm room could be reducing the current and slowing the impeller down so it makes a noise. This would explain the randomness. This maybe only a theory but it's the best one I got.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

MichaelAngelo said:


> So I've reassembled them maybe like 10 times these past 3 days trying to find the magic touch. I've played with positioning the intake tubes, tapped them for air and everything..... still randomness ensues!!!


Have you checked swapping out impellers in a mismatch way. You may have switched impellers if you cleaned the filters at the same time. It's just a guess.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

crxmaniac said:


> Make sure its not the lid that is rattling, my a/c 50 lid was vibrating a mile a minute!


yeh I did the same thing with my 110 musta took it apart 6 times then realized it was the lid ratteling lol


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for the feedback.

Lids: yeah I took the lids off 1st thing I got them, they're louder with the lids on.

Impeller mis-match: I will check now that I didn't put the 70 in my 30 hahahah =P


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

i had/have same problem with my 110 AC when i first installed the tank it was too close to the wall so i got some vibration and the lid didnt fit on due to wall space. i since cleaned it pulled the tank out a bit to make room for the lid and it helps alot with sound. but i do notice some rattle from the motor im assuming every now and then. It is not the lid i know that 4 sure i think it may have something to do with the leveling clip next time i take it off the tank im going to make it a tighter fit il let you know if that makes a difference or not. I mainly only hear it along the lower back of the room and not at all from the front of the tank.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

hey guys, I checked to see if I mixed up impellers, but they're all in the right places.

I noticed the aq 30 shaft isn't 100% solid, I can push them from side to side a bit, I hammered it down but the rattle/hum is still the same.


The hum's not from it rattleing on anything, when I lift it away from the tank the noise is unchanged.

I think I'm going to bring it to Big Al's on the weekend and try out a new impeller and shaft on it (some guy on the phone said I could test drive it hahah).

What do you think???


----------

